# Catalog Cover! Finally snagged a copy



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Jill!!!! That is the most gorgeous picture of your crew!!! I'd think an 18x 20 framed is in order!!! I've always thought your bunch are so beautiful but that is perfect. The experessions on each of their faces are priceless!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a GREAT picture!!! I would definitely frame it, your dogs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!! What a cover!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They're wet and somewhat questioning of the people yelling STAY at them- it was a very random, unplanned happening but I am glad to have a roll of photos.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great photo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow!

Excellent picture.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that is really a great cover shot! Congrats!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so thrilled I had to comment again! Finn's almost closed eyes, so precious, Tango looks like she doesn't quite know what's going on and TALLY! He looks as regal and majestic as he really is. What a boy! I am president of the Tally Fan Club!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful goldens!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> I'm so thrilled I had to comment again! Finn's almost closed eyes, so precious, Tango looks like she doesn't quite know what's going on and TALLY! He looks as regal and majestic as he really is. What a boy! I am president of the Tally Fan Club!


Gorgeous cover shot of your beautiful goldens!!

Is Tally the middle dog? I was thinking..."Wow! What a regal looking golden!" too!! I'll happily join the Tally Fan Club! :


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! How could anyone not be in love with that gorgeous crew? :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat Stunning photo! Everyone who gets a catalog is going to want a golden like one of yours . . .


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

That is one stunning cover. I hope when I finally get my catalog, it is this edition with this cover! You have beautiful dogs, each expression tells a story. Wonderful!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a stunning photo!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OHHH,wow,no wounder -it's a great shot.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love it! Great looking dogs and photo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, now that's a framer..beautiful picture.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome!
How'd you finally 'snag' it?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, the secret is no copy, no reindeer antlers for the xmas catalog! 

Tally was 9 months old in that picture- time goes by fast, and puppyhood is just too fleeting.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a stunning picture picture of your gorgeous goldens. I cant wait to get my catalog. Their expressions are perfect.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific picture!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW... that's just perfect!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WOW...all I can say is WOW!!!!! That is fantastic, what a shot, you must be so proud!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, it IS nice when they pay for their own toys!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes! That is a beautiful photo! Deserving of a catalog cover and then some!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That's great! And funny about the squinting... he's thinking, "OK..... I can HEAR you already!"


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. A WONDERFUL shot !!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice photo. I like the composition as well as the variety of size and color of the dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

rradovitch said:


> Very nice photo. I like the composition as well as the variety of size and color of the dogs.


Yesterday, they had pictures taken for Xmas catalog festooned with cranberries laying in evergreen boughs- poor Tally had to wear reindeer ears, but dignified Finn got to pose by the fire with a HUGE bone. Tango wore a velvet collar and a plaid coat- It was all very silly, especially in August.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!! That picture is breathtaking !! I love Finn's evil eye.... cracked me up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finny is VERY offended by the style of yelling dog-handling they do, since he was brought up on postive methods and knows how his world is supposed to operate. The guy who claims to be a "trainer" brags about going to take a professional seminar with "Caesar Milan"(who knows if it's even true)- which far from impresses Finn who just thinks the guy is a raving lunatic.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Geat shot. Those are some beautiful doggies!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! so precious


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots of your beautiful trio, definitely framing material there!!...and there expressions are priceless!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the photo!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a very nice picture !!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> Finny is VERY offended by the style of yelling dog-handling they


Finn is a very smart fellow and I'm sure if he could talk he would have told this guy to chill out. Love the photo, beautiful Goldens !!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome, totally awesome! Mine don't like to be yelled at either, but they sure so make heir own noise!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Awesome, totally awesome! Mine don't like to be yelled at either, but they sure so make heir own noise!


Lol- I always wonder why their barks are soooo ear-splitting when their hearing is supposed to be so good & acute!


----------

